# Finally a system to brag on



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

So many years of wishing have finally paid off ..... with a pheonomenal year in my HT business .... I pretty much had in mind alot of the components for my new system but the speakers I was planning got upgraded as more funding became available... With so much work on my schedule this new system actually started coming together back in JULY when I ordered my projector - an EPSON 5040
I decided to try a DIY screen and wound up with a 4x8 sheet of MDF framed with 4x4 posts !! :yikes: haha yes it was heavy as a tank, but I had in mind a Center Channel that needed alot of support to "float" under the screen....

The results of the Epson/DIY screen were actually very good... A little research and I painted the screen w BEHR SILVER SCREEN .... A major improvement in color dynamics!

The hardware came together fairly quickly and included
rack - OMNIMOUNT RE42
preamp- MARANTZ 7702MKII
amp- EMOTIVA XPA 7 channel
2 channel amp for ATMOS - ACCURUS 250
processor - DRC88BM
hdmi - CELERITY FIBER OPTIC 
dvd- SAMSUNG UBD K8500
media player - ROKU 4
**HTPC / HT OMEGA CLARO XT / BURSON GEN5 OPAMPS on all channels
sub amp - CROWN XLS 2502
power - PANAMAX 5100
control - URC MRX8 / MX820 remote
ac cords - PANGEA 9 / EMOTIVA - PANGEA 14 / MARANTZ 

A nice surprise was that the rack fit in the closet behind my living room by 1/8 inch all the way around !!! like it was fate :T
After wiring the speakers w 12g it was all ready for my new DIY speakers !!! AGAIN I went with MOREL woofers and Dayton PT2C planar tweeters in 1 1/2 inch cabinets These to go with my existing ULTIMAX 15's (2) ...Obviously I could throw out ALOT of superlatives to describe the sound experience and I would be so biased as to sound annoying and arrogant.... So Ill just revel in my new audio paradise for a while and allow my opamps to burn in and get my sound fine tuned.... Im hoping to have some of my HT clients come by and give an opinion on my setup....
I'll just say the audio and video results of the UHD BluRay with Atmos sound traks like OBLIVION are just ri dic u lous in impact and realism.... a bold claim for a screen that cost about $100
The only problem I ran into initially was the DRC88BM was making a hard crackling sound - but a few rounds of measurements and tech support help me to realize I was over driving the gain structure during measurements...
Here are a few photos


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Wow that is quite the system. Impressive gear, my friend.

Can your screen backlight change colors? Have you tried 6500k daylight white LEDs instead of the blue? That's what people say is ideal use for bias light, I wonder how the effect would impact the eye.

What speaker setup are you using for Atmos?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

fusseli said:


> Wow that is quite the system. Impressive gear, my friend.
> 
> Can your screen backlight change colors? Have you tried 6500k daylight white LEDs instead of the blue? That's what people say is ideal use for bias light, I wonder how the effect would impact the eye.
> 
> What speaker setup are you using for Atmos?


Atmos speakers are these Elura LCR8's x 4

The LED's do add a visual impact on the viewing experience ... sort of a screen is floating in to the room effect / darker colors being more effective / brighter colors more distracting

Next will be adding the NEO 10 midrange/planars all the way around now that they seem to be in stock at PE ...been waiting on those for a while

I seriously want to add 1 or 2 of the SI24's in an IB setup...I have a doorway rear right in my room that is available to use as a baffle setup....only drawback besides the $$$ is the effects it will have on my neighbors:hsd:


----------

